# John Block....the new Farm Bill



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Some farm bill insight/.

The Next Farm Bill |*John Block Reports from Washington

Regards, Mike


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

I expect direct payments will be gone along with counter-cyclical stuff. Crop insurance will continue , IMO with a subsidy of some sort. With a good crop insurance program , the Sure program and other emergency disaster programs may and should be gone , again IMHO ! I fully expect the 25% or so of AG. Dept. Budget that goes directly to farmers to take most of the cuts. Food stamps and other welfare type programs run by Ag. Dept. will continue as usual , Also expect some type of conservation programs to hang around. Just the way I see it. John


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

I agree. We will lose our direct payments. I believe conservation will take on a new look.As for crop insurance these needs major reform. It must be a pretty lucrative business since even my nutand bolt salesman is selling it along with ny banker. We need more realistic yields for new farms. If the government getsout of crop insurance(IMO) we will not be able to afford coverage but then isnt that what the free market is supposed to do. Hopefully we will see reform in our food stamp programs also. Way to many people are recieving aid who do not need it. This goes for disability, Social Security, and unemployment extensions. I have been trying to set up labor for the summer and no luck yet even after raising hourly rate. I will save that for another thread.


----------

